# udev error message

## curmudgeon

I guess this goes here.

When udev starts during boot, I get the message:

```

udevd[200]: failed to execute '/lib/udev/pci-db' 'pci-db /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2' : No such file or directory

```

Just to include this:

```

$ /usr/sbin/lspci

[...]

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

[...]

```

Can anyone explain what is causing this (and how to get rid of it)?

----------

## cdstealer

do you have /usr as a partition?  I think there is a bug (which has been filed, but I can't find the link) in udev which causes it to start prior to system partitions.

----------

## quanta

 *cdstealer wrote:*   

> do you have /usr as a partition?  I think there is a bug (which has been filed, but I can't find the link) in udev which causes it to start prior to system partitions.

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364235

----------

## cdstealer

that's the one.. many thanks quanta

----------

## curmudgeon

 *cdstealer wrote:*   

> do you have /usr as a partition?  I think there is a bug (which has been filed, but I can't find the link) in udev which causes it to start prior to system partitions.

 

No. I have a separate /boot partition, but /usr resides in /.

----------

## pd1986

I have the same problem. has it been solved?

----------

## albright

I too have this problem (/usr is on /) and indeed the message is

correct

/lib/udev/pci-db 

does not exist.

Should it? What is it anyway?

Its absence has no effect that I can observe.

----------

## ghicksrn

I solved it by info from this thread in the forums. 

Adding the line 

```
>=sys-fs/udev-171-r5 extras
```

 to /etc/portage/package.use, then running 

```
emerge -avuND world
```

 has eliminated the error from my system.

----------

## pd1986

what does it stand for?

----------

## ghicksrn

That sets udev to be compiled with the extras flag and updates the system with the new use flag.

----------

## pd1986

 *ghicksrn wrote:*   

> That sets udev to be compiled with the extras flag and updates the system with the new use flag.

 

Thank, I know what the command means. I want to know what it changes for system or something else, for ex. does it make some some particular device be recognized.

----------

## shur

It seems to do lots of things but among them it creates the udev/pci-db which the error message complains about the lack of.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

The new flag is USE="hwdb" instead of the obsolete USE="extras" bundle.

----------

## VoVaN

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> The new flag is USE="hwdb" instead of the obsolete USE="extras" bundle.

 

This issue still exists. I have sys-fs/udev-196-r1 with hwdb use flag installed, but i still see the same error message a few times in the log file during boot.

----------

## VoidMage

 *VoVaN wrote:*   

>  *ssuominen wrote:*   The new flag is USE="hwdb" instead of the obsolete USE="extras" bundle. 
> 
> This issue still exists. I have sys-fs/udev-196-r1 with hwdb use flag installed, but i still see the same error message a few times in the log file during boot.

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  Now it's a completely different problem - as of 196, pci-db/usb-db are gone. Now, there's a builtin hwdb command in udev that handles those.

Likely, some of the rules not installed by udev need to be updated. If it's a rule installed by udev, it's a bug.

----------

## VoVaN

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

>  *VoVaN wrote:*    *ssuominen wrote:*   The new flag is USE="hwdb" instead of the obsolete USE="extras" bundle. 
> 
> This issue still exists. I have sys-fs/udev-196-r1 with hwdb use flag installed, but i still see the same error message a few times in the log file during boot. 
> 
>  Now it's a completely different problem - as of 196, pci-db/usb-db are gone. Now, there's a builtin hwdb command in udev that handles those.
> ...

 

Oke, thanks for the explanation. Actually it's not udev, but the old version of udisks-1.0.4-r3. The relevant line in 80-udisks.rules

```

SUBSYSTEM=="pci", ACTION=="add|change", ENV{ID_MODEL_FROM_DATABASE}=="", ATTR{class}=="0x01*", IMPORT{program}="pci-db %p"

```

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *VoVaN wrote:*   

> Oke, thanks for the explanation. Actually it's not udev, but the old version of udisks-1.0.4-r3. The relevant line in 80-udisks.rules
> 
> ```
> 
> SUBSYSTEM=="pci", ACTION=="add|change", ENV{ID_MODEL_FROM_DATABASE}=="", ATTR{class}=="0x01*", IMPORT{program}="pci-db %p"
> ...

 

Is there any getting rid of this message? Coloring of dmesg made it stand out in the crownd with that red color  :Wink:  Looks like a lot packages still use old version of udisks.

This is what is looks like at my system

```
equery g =sys-fs/udisks-1.0.5-r1

 * Searching for udisks1.0.5-r1 in sys-fs ...

 * dependency graph for sys-fs/udisks-1.0.5-r1

 `--  sys-fs/udisks-1.0.5-r1  amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.106  (>=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.100) ~amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/glib-2.46.2-r2  (>=dev-libs/glib-2.30) amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19-r1  (>=dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19) amd64 

   `--  sys-auth/polkit-0.113-r1  (>=sys-auth/polkit-0.110) ~amd64 

   `--  sys-apps/dbus-1.10.8  (>=sys-apps/dbus-1.6) ~amd64 

   `--  sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.42  (>=sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.27.20090411) ~amd64 

   `--  sys-block/parted-3.2-r1  (>=sys-block/parted-3) ~amd64 

   `--  sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.145-r1  (>=sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.66) ~amd64 

   `--  virtual/libgudev-230  (virtual/libgudev) amd64 

   `--  virtual/libudev-215-r1  (virtual/libudev) amd64 

   `--  virtual/udev-217  (virtual/udev) ~amd64 

   `--  sec-policy/selinux-devicekit-2.20151208-r2  (sec-policy/selinux-devicekit) ~amd64 

   `--  app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.79.1-r1  (app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets) ~amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r5  (dev-libs/libxslt) amd64 

   `--  dev-util/intltool-0.51.0-r1  (dev-util/intltool) ~amd64 

   `--  virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1  (virtual/pkgconfig) amd64 

   `--  sys-apps/util-linux-2.27.1  (>=sys-apps/util-linux-2.20.1-r2) ~amd64 

   `--  virtual/eject-0  (virtual/eject) amd64 

   `--  net-dns/avahi-0.6.32  (net-dns/avahi) ~amd64 

[ sys-fs/udisks-1.0.5-r1 stats: packages (20), max depth (1) ]
```

----------

